# ماهو الفرق بين السمك الظاهري والحقيقي للطبقات



## geologyst 8 (10 يونيو 2010)

ماهو الفرق بين السمك الظاهري والحقيقي للطبقات الجيولوجية ومتي يتساويان وما أهمية دراستهم؟


----------



## mohamed zwawi (13 يونيو 2010)

ابحت عن رد سريع جدا


----------



## w7oshy (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السمك الحقيقي يكون بزاوية ميل 
هذا اللي اتذكره في الوقت الحالي
وتستخدم في حسابات والقوانين 
وايضا يوجد زاوية الميل الظاهري وزاوية الميل الحقيقي


----------



## aidsami (3 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام 
تتمة للاخ الكريم 
انظر الى
http://www.mediafire.com/?fea2aa9fda73p64


----------

